
If You Can Correctly Pronounce Every Word in This Poem, You’re Among the Elite - rmason
http://mentalfloss.com/article/568043/tricky-1920s-poem-english-pronunciation-inconsistencies
======
lozf
Indeed, English can be weird - it can be understood through tough thorough
thought though.

------
bdcravens
If your website doesn't add several additional entries into window.history
just by scrolling, you're among the elite

------
ohiovr
T is for tsunami P is for pterodactyl

